# JDBC - MYSQL - Schnittstelle in Java programmieren



## ghost (9. Jun 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab folgende fragen an Euch.

1. Wie schwer schätzt ihr es ein eine graphische Benutzerschnittstelle ( mit Java oder PHP programmiert ) für MYSQL zu programmieren?

2. Gibt es so etwas schon?

Thanks


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (9. Jun 2004)

In PHP gibt es phpMyAdmin (ich hoffe, ich habe Dich richtig verstanden).


----------



## TheRocker (9. Jun 2004)

Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, was Du meinst. Für PHP gibt es phpMyAdmin. Damit kannst Du Deine Datenbanken in MySQL administrieren. (Kostet nix.)

Stefan


----------



## DP (9. Jun 2004)

als eigenständige applikation gibt es da z.b. *MySQL Control Center* oder *MySQL Administrator*. erstes ist mehr zur administrierung der tabellen/inhalte gedachtm, und das letztere für die administrierung des servers an sich.

cu


----------



## ghost (9. Jun 2004)

OK, hier kommt ne genauere Erklärung:
Ich hab auf nem Linux - Server ne MySql Datenbank und es soll von anderen Rechnern u.a. Windows 95 ( und höher ) z.B.: per Java Applikation darauf zugegriffen werden.  Das Programm soll jedoch die Datenbanken "erkennen" bzw. variabel einsetzbar sein. D.h. das man nicht für jeden select / insert usw. Befehl ein Extra-Programm erstellen muß, sondern alles über ein Programm abwickeln kann.


----------



## nollario (9. Jun 2004)

willst du das teil selbst programmieren? oder sie sourcen dafür haben?

oder willst du nur ein programm, dass darauf zugreifen kann? -> http://www.aquafold.com/


----------



## ghost (9. Jun 2004)

@nollario: Was du mit sourcen für sie meinst weiß ich nicht. Aber ja, ich will evtl. eins selbst programmieren...


----------



## Oliver001 (25. Jun 2004)

ghost hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @nollario: Was du mit sourcen für sie meinst weiß ich nicht. Aber ja, ich will evtl. eins selbst programmieren...



Wenn Du zu Übungszwecken selbst eins schreiben willst - warum nicht.
Im allgemeinen ist es relativ trivial, bzw. Fleissarbeit.

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, willst Du ja SQL-Statements absetzen können und den output darstellen können.
Zusätzlich brauchst Du natürlich noch die Möglichkeit die Daten für die Verbindung zum mySql Server eunzugeben.

Oli


----------



## rastaman (27. Jun 2004)

na ja also die sourcen dafür sind die "codezeilen" dafür... also das fertig, lauffähige programm, einfach noch nicht kompiliert. 

Wenn du noch keine Ahnung von Java und PHP hast dan würd ich einfach phpMyadmin nehmen... damit kannst du deine db problemlos von überalher administrieren.

gruss


----------

